# Redfish on the fly



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Saw some skinny water reds while fishing yesterday and went back today and hooked two fish. First one I had no line left so I trout set it and the hook pulled.... rookie mistake..... 
I caught the second one. About 18-19 inches so it was small... BUT a red on the fly is still epic.
I sight fished them off a paddleboard in very skinny water. All of the fish followed the fly for so long before eating.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Great post. Paddleboard!


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Outearly said:


> Great post. Paddleboard!


Tough as it gets... on a paddle board. I think I'm starting to get it down on the paddle board with a fly rod though.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm close... 

I've finally gotten quiet enough, have had a handful of decent shots at happy fish, and have had some follows, but just not a hookup yet.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Hardest part is spotting the fish and making a good cast before you get blown around by the wind. I recently got a small mushroom anchor so I stop running into the problem of getting blown around and spooking the fish. I don't have any good water to pole on a paddle board around me. As long as you find fish and can stay stationary you are set.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Getting a cast off before getting blown into or by the fish is the biggest issue I have- makes for some pretty interesting moments trying to get it all done in time - thanks for the tip.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Outearly said:


> Getting a cast off before getting blown into or by the fish is the biggest issue I have- makes for some pretty interesting moments trying to get it all done in time - thanks for the tip.


It's a very hard thing to do but catching one is so worth it!


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Slowed it down a little bit more, and started getting a few from the paddleboard- great fun.

Thanks for the anchor tip-


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Mushroom anchors are a must if you are going the SUP / canoe route. 

Keep it between your feet until its time to slip it over the side when you need to stop.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

I have been trying to figure out a way to quickly set my paddle down to sight cast without making any noise. I always have the problem of having to hold my paddle while casting to a fish. I can’t set it down without it making a loud noise. Any tips?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Not sure if the diameter of the paddle shaft and push pole would be the same, but this might work?

https://www.amazon.com/Wearable-Portable-Plastic-Holster-Backcountry/dp/B07TJYQPNV


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Bring your SUP to Hopedale and I’ll take you where you can get a sleigh ride behind some bull redfish.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

https://yakgear.com/product/railblaza-quickgrip-hip-clip/

How about this waist mounted clip?


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

I found a tip on the internet that worked for me. Tie a loop of rope, just big enough to stick the T of the handle through, to your belt or a belt loop.

When you’re ready to cast, just stick the T through the loop, and let the paddle trail behind you.

When you’re ready to paddle again it’s right there at your hand.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Winner, winner chicken dinner. Cheap, simple and effective!


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Thanks for the tips. I'll start with the loop and if that doesn't work I'll try the other options


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

That's pretty much what I do. I have a rubber bungee strap with a loop on one end and a carabiner clip. i rest the paddle foot on the board and then clip it in near my hip, and grab my rod.


----------

